# What is BLO



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Being new to woodworking I'm not familiar with some terminology. So tell me "what is BLO?" I'm going to guess we're not speaking cocaine. Is this a product or a technique?


----------



## seriousturtle (Apr 13, 2009)

boiled linseed oil.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

Boiled Linseed Oil. Often used as a finish for woodworking projects


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

There is a difference between boiled linseed oil and raw linseed oil as well .. raw linseed oil used as a finish will take a very long time to dry.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Barbie Liberation Organization


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

I knew I could count on my fellow LJ's to steer me right.

Not a joke, actual question… who's doing the boiling?? Am I buying linseed oil and warming or boiling this, or is this the way the product completes - boiled and ready to use. As I've said - I"m new at this. Other than paint or poly, I've not used any of this stuff.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

You buy it already boiled.

Except in California; I read somewhere that you could not buy BLO in California.
Probably something to do with VOC.

I think I also read that it is not actually boiled, just processed with some chemical to make it dry better.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

BLO is not boiled but heated with metallic driers added in it.
You can still get BLO in California, there is a big battle going on with AQMD.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Autumn - thank for the translation. Steven, as for the metallic driers, are they electric or gas? If gas, should I use propane or natural?? :~)

Just read the link supplied by Hoakie - very informitive. And come to find out… Steven wasn't pulling my leg. The Wikipedia link describes a "metallic dryer" process.


----------



## auggy53 (Jan 23, 2011)

if i remember right , linseed oil stems from the flax seed . you know , the pills we take for heart health!


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

So Rick, are you suggesting I should rub a little on the board and a little on my chest for a healthy heart??


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

garbage in a can ( sorry  )


----------

